# LOWRIDER BIKE FOR SALE CHEAP!



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got a all white lowrider dat i built to get rid of parts and its been at da house fo to long and i need to get rid of it asap its powdercoated white wit twisted everthing onh it except da pedal im sellin for $250 or best offer and im tryna sell local but if i have 2 ship u pay for shipping


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

would u part it out


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

naw i dont want to cuz im tryna get rid of everything u no


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

o cuz i saw some thing i would like


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

naw man im sorry i need to get rid of it i been tryna sell it fo so long and i aint got room for it


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ill give u 50 so u can just get it out homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

naw naw naw i cant do dat


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

dam i like thos fenders


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

u pianted it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

naw man i had it powder coated in town the frame and da fenders r all da bike needs it pinstripin and maybe a mural and i guarantee u will place in a show cuz its a clean bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 20 2006, 06:36 PM~5641616
> *would u part it out
> *


:uh:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ook kool


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

u would probably have better luck if u part it out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was wondering what happened to that bike.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WER R U LOCATED?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2006, 07:22 PM~5641907
> *I was wondering what happened to that bike.
> *


ME TOO


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

modesto


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wat dfo u mean u was wonderin wat happened to it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw it like 2 years ago at the Low Vintage Show.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2006, 07:26 PM~5641947
> *I saw it like 2 years ago at the Low Vintage Show.
> *


o yea but it didnt really have nothin on it but yuea it was dere but dat was da only sho it has ever been to


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

wat kind of frame is it


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

is the bike still availible?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

its a lowrider frame not a shwinn and yea its still fo sale


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

2 billz?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

come on man u go a lil higher den dat


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

$250 atleast now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

200 and pick up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 20 2006, 08:36 PM~5642338
> *$250 atleast now
> *


YOU SAID $250 OR BEST OFFER AND BEST OFFER IS $200


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

naw man i cant my dad sade no cuz its worth too much we r already sellin it hella cheap fo wat its worth


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 20 2006, 08:49 PM~5642417
> *naw man i cant my dad sade no cuz its worth too much we r already sellin it hella cheap fo wat its worth
> *


SO THEN THE PRICE IS $250 FIRM NO BEST OFFERS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM HOMIE ITS JUST 50 BUCKS....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im so so srry cuz my friend did dat best offer shit i just got on rite now im da 1 who owns da bike man my bad bout dat


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yea 250 firm


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

JUZ LET HIM GET 4 200 AND HE PICKS UP!THATS THE BEST OFFER HERE!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

well i justcalled my dad and asked if da 250 was koo but he was like no cuz of all da money dat is into it my bad bout dat


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i mean 200 my bad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my offer still stands


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wat for 200


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya 200 if u dont wana let it go for that its koo


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

man im tellin u i want to but i got to tell my dad first u no cuz like all da money into da bike iz from him and he aint havein it but on da real if it was just me i wuld do it u no cuz of da fact im tryna get rid of it but i just cant


----------



## kalinfamous530 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dam homie I really like that bike. All I have cash is a bill tho. Wood u b willing to work something out, id hate for that bike to go to waste?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

kalinfamous530 said:


> Dam homie I really like that bike. All I have cash is a bill tho. Wood u b willing to work something out, id hate for that bike to go to waste?


Damn this post is from 2006..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow that bike is long gone already


----------

